
The rise and rise of ransomware - hhs
https://www.axios.com/the-rise-and-rise-of-ransomware-c2f03afc-cd7d-423e-b29a-bcda9572bfac.html
======
ksaj
I don't know how to take this article. For example, if "hackers" are going to
disrupt elections, they may use the same data encryption techniques usually
precipitating a ransom campaign. However, when targeting elections, it's not
money they want or could even hope for. By encrypting the data, or disrupting
data flow, they've gotten exactly what they set out to do. And the longer it
stays that way, the more success they'll be experiencing. It's not about
money. It's about politics. There is no intention of giving the data or the
access back no matter what. It is total 90's old school virusware. Your PC is
now STONED!! Only this time you can't vote. It's not about ransom.

The article says this blurs the line between ransom and other kinds of
attacks. Ransom is always placed on something of value -- life, money,
control, secrets, data/information, etc -- so I don't see where the blur is.
The only difference here is that they don't actually care for ransom. The deed
is done.

Nobody is saying "Send us a few rubles and we'll give you your votes back" so
I think this article is blurring two completely separate issues.

